

Ask HN: advice on link widget startup - jamesgagan

Resubmitting this as an Ask HM.<p>I just closed down my first startup SkreemR.com to focus on a new project called LinkGym.com.
The idea is that you submit a link to your website and in return you get a small widget of other links (similar to a blogroll) to host on your own site. We will ensure that all links have an even distribution and receive an equal number of page views. Ideally, we want this to become the easiest way to get traffic to your site, particularly if it is a new site or startup. With one submit, there will be links to your site from all over the web.<p>I am trying to gauge interest in such a service and get feedback on what people think of this idea.<p>Over on digital point forums, people were concerned about being penalized by search engines for using the widget.<p>So, I'd love to hear your feedback and if you are interested in the service please sign up to be notified when it is ready at LinkGym.com.
======
JohnWayne
I really like the idea. It's something different than all the expensive SEO
sites. And I know how hard it is to get visitors on the page for the first
time. +1 for this. And: I know it's off-topic, but I really liked Skreemr.
What are the reasons for taking it down? And is it possible to get the source
code?

~~~
jamesgagan
Thanks for the feedback. As for SkreemR, basically it stopped making money and
we did not want to go in the hole, so we closed it down. I think basically we
are too busy to do anything with the code right now. Besides, you could
probably make an audio search engine that uses YouTube as a source in a day or
two anyway.

